# Paramount Pictures green lights "Beverly Hills Cop IV"



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Eddie Murphy will be reprising his 'Axel Foley' character once again in the forthcoming film "Beverly Hills Cop IV".Filming is expected to begin next year for a Summer 2010 theatrical release.Brett Ratner (Rush Hour) is reportedly in negotiations to direct the fourth installment of this franchise.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/film/eddie-murphy-to-reprise-beverly-hills-cop/2008/05/30/1211654267404.html?s_cid=rss_entertainment


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I love those movies, which reminds me, I need to get them on DVD (or whatever the current HD format is winning the war). I will be going to see this for sure...a lot has changed since them, should be very interesting.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Eddie should do a sequel to The Distinguished Gentleman.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Eddie should not do any more movies.


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Eddie should not do any more movies.


I disagree. He should either do a Pluto Nash sequel or take the Mike Meyers route and make many more films where he plays 7 of the 8 major roles in the film.


----------

